# What do you hope-for MOST from Canon in 2014



## Etienne (Jun 22, 2014)

I am hoping that Canon comes out with a killer mirrorless ... either a Pro EOS-M3 or a full frame, either of which should beat the Sony A7 series. Features: fast AF, awesome IQ, amazing low light, excellent video, Video AF with dual pixel, full sensor readout for video with no artifacts (moire, aliasing), excellent ergonomics, built in wifi with livestream to YouTube capability.

What product do you hope-for the most from Canon this year?


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Jun 22, 2014)

I apologize in advance for bringing this back up, and for being cliche, but: I hope for an APS-C camera which could be considered a revolutionary follow up to the 7D. I would hope it basically take what the 7D did for me, and elevate it to game-changing levels. I would use it for wildlife photography.

Now back the regularly scheduled programming which will likely be folks asking for cameras for video and other things.


----------



## danski0224 (Jun 22, 2014)

A 1DXs with a Foveon sensor...


----------



## Bob Howland (Jun 22, 2014)

Etienne said:


> I am hoping that Canon comes out with a killer mirrorless ... either a Pro EOS-M3 or a full frame, either of which should beat the Sony A7 series. Features: fast AF, awesome IQ, amazing low light, excellent video, Video AF with dual pixel, full sensor readout for video with no artifacts (moire, aliasing), excellent ergonomics, built in wifi with livestream to YouTube capability.
> 
> What product do you hope-for the most from Canon this year?



Wouldn't a Pro EOS-M3 be APS-C? If so, I doubt that it would beat the Sony A7 series. I would settle for something similar to the Sony A6000, only better. I would also like a tiny 16-135 or 15-85 native lens.

A FF camera based on the EF mount (with a 22 to 24mm sensor-flange distance) is something else entirely. That conceivably could be a fully professional body. I think people would accept an extremely high quality EVF, instead of an OVF, if it allowed 24 or 30FPS, full resolution? I might even buy one if the price wasn't too absurd.


----------



## EchoLocation (Jun 22, 2014)

6 letters and a number:
FF a la a7


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 22, 2014)

1. 35*L  * II @ f1.4 
2. 135*L* f2 IS


----------



## antonioleandro (Jun 22, 2014)

I expect a Canon EF 10-24mm (or 12-24mm) f/4L IS. That´s all I am hoping for. A Canon EF 100-400mm f/4-5.6L II that would not cost US$ 3,000 would also be nice, but as I am a wide angle fan, the first lens would suit my needs for years.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jun 22, 2014)

A new 35L ii would be incredible, it is by far our most used lens.


----------



## surapon (Jun 22, 2014)

Just Dream about EOS-M MK III, For the fast repeat shooting with out delay time (ha, Ha, Ha = 1-2 minutes delay times of MK I =worst than my canon P&S SX160IS)---Yes, Plus Usable ISO 12,800, and tiny on camera flash ( for portrait shooting with brighted back light that make the dark model's face).
Yes, I do not mind to pay 699 US Dollars, just Body.
Have a great Sunday.
Surapon

PS. If canon can make EOS DSLR in my dream like the photos below, I might sell one of my vacation home on the Atlantic beach and buy this Camera----No, The 2 inches LCD is great for me, Because , When I shoot, I never look at my LCD---And that will save the Battery Power too---The Spare Power , for me to order more WINE----Ha, Ha, Ha. Yes, Forget about SEX button, I am too old for that kind of activity----Canon can omit that button too.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 22, 2014)

antonioleandro said:


> I expect a Canon EF 10-24mm (or 12-24mm) f/4L IS. That´s all I am hoping for. A Canon EF 100-400mm f/4-5.6L II that would not cost US$ 3,000 would also be nice, but as I am a wide angle fan, the first lens would suit my needs for years.


10-24mm lens (not fisheye) for full frame? Seems a delirious dream. However 12-24mm F2.8 can become reality, costing around $ 4000, and weighing several kilograms. If 12-24mm F4 could cost about $ 2000 and weigh only 1 kilogram.

Pelo seu nome, presumo que falas português... :
Eu sou Brasileiro. 
Bem vindo ao fórum.


----------



## Denisb (Jun 22, 2014)

If Canon doesn't come fast with something like a A7R but with the dual pixel of the 70d type of AF, I will reconsidere my investisment in Canon Camera.

I usualy always have a APS and FF Camera from the last generation because I'm a gadget guy,but then, I doesn't get the 5D III, because I don't see the update from the 5d II, but I have the 70d, because is something really revolutionary. (Live view AF in my real life test are faster that the normal AF)

Since the A7(R) came out, I'm looking at it. I don't know why I don't own it now, because maybe I have a big bunch of Canon lens, but, then I really considere selling my bigs whites on ebay to switch :'(.

Since, last year, my primary camera for "out of contract" pleasure photography is my Samsung Phone and the EOS-M both are light and fast camera, but I want the FF DOF in a small package.

Writing this, I think, that I'm going to the Sony store


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 22, 2014)

ST-E3-RT II; big AF light, recycle performance logging, integrated GPS receiver, power dials as on that PW zone controller gizmo.

600EX-RT firmware update: AF light which fires off-camera. Seriously Canon, WTF?

Jim


----------



## candyman (Jun 22, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> 2. 135*L* f2 IS



O, yes. I would like that too!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 22, 2014)

Updated 50mm F1.4, 85mm F1.8, 100mm F2 with image stabilizer would make me happy.


----------



## tayassu (Jun 22, 2014)

A 24-70 2.8 IS around 2000€/$ to replace my wrong focusing Tamron  : A 12-24 2.8 at 2000€/$ to replace my Tokina, a 70-400 4-5.6 to replace my 70-300 at 2800€/$ and a 35 1.4 II, which bests the Sigma, at 1500€/$ :


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Etienne said:


> I am hoping that Canon comes out with a killer mirrorless ... either a Pro EOS-M3 or a full frame, either of which should beat the Sony A7 series. Features: fast AF, awesome IQ, amazing low light, excellent video, Video AF with dual pixel, full sensor readout for video with no artifacts (moire, aliasing), excellent ergonomics, built in wifi with livestream to YouTube capability.
> 
> What product do you hope-for the most from Canon this year?


I'd like to see the 7D Mark II with better noise resolution, 8fps, HDR, WiFi and double storage card. And, the EOS-M Mark III matching the image quality of the Fuji mirrorless cameras and many more EOS-M lenses. My dreams will come true.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Jun 22, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> 1. 35*L  * II @ f1.4
> 2. 135*L* f2 IS



+1.

But I would also like a true 1D class (weather sealing, integrated grip, FPS) crop camera for wildlife work


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 22, 2014)

1st - 15-85 EF-M or a compact pancake style zoom 15-40 maybe could work
2nd - 20-135mm f4 IS L for full frame (I'd be happy with f3.5-5.6 tbh)
3rd - 500mm f5.6 IS for less than £2k


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 22, 2014)

surapon said:


> PS. If canon can make EOS DSLR in my dream like the photos below, I might sell one of my vacation home on the Atlantic beach and buy this Camera----No, The 2 inches LCD is great for me, Because , When I shoot, I never look at my LCD---And that will save the Battery Power too---The Spare Power , for me to order more WINE----Ha, Ha, Ha. Yes, Forget about SEX button, I am too old for that kind of activity----Canon can omit that button too.


I love a PIZZA and COKE button on my camera. On the other hand, would be very dangerous to shoot a serious job, and accidentally push the button SEX.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 22, 2014)

Very modest; Just a 5DIV announcement with specs would be great.

Have all the lenses I could wish for. 135L IS would be nice but not a must have.


----------



## surapon (Jun 22, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > PS. If canon can make EOS DSLR in my dream like the photos below, I might sell one of my vacation home on the Atlantic beach and buy this Camera----No, The 2 inches LCD is great for me, Because , When I shoot, I never look at my LCD---And that will save the Battery Power too---The Spare Power , for me to order more WINE----Ha, Ha, Ha. Yes, Forget about SEX button, I am too old for that kind of activity----Canon can omit that button too.
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear my teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem .
No comment from me about that so sensitive " SEX Button"----That just for the Young Photographers only( like my another teacher the DR. and Mr. Mackguyver). Yes, Pizza and Coke plus the Pee Break Warning " button are the most important for me too.
Have a great Sunday afternoon.
Surapon


----------



## TeT (Jun 22, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> A 1DXs with a Foveon sensor...



Um.. I would be comfortable is betting alot that Canon will not make use of a sensor from a company owned by Sigma.

They may patent and distribute their own version at some point.


----------



## TeT (Jun 22, 2014)

I really like my 6D, would love to see a 6D II just for the touch screen and whatever tidbits filter down from the 5D IV... 2014 more like 2016


----------



## Pixel (Jun 22, 2014)

A wide zoom that compares in sharpness to the 24-70 and 70-200 version II lenses.


----------



## pedro (Jun 22, 2014)

Maybe this...
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21467.0


----------



## danski0224 (Jun 22, 2014)

TeT said:


> Um.. I would be comfortable is betting alot that Canon will not make use of a sensor from a company owned by Sigma.
> 
> They may patent and distribute their own version at some point.



I recall seeing a mention of a Canon patent covering their version of Foveon tech here a little while ago.

Doesn't hurt to dream


----------



## Canon1 (Jun 22, 2014)

7d2 and 100-400 mk2. (Preferably together) 8)


----------



## brad-man (Jun 22, 2014)

Pixel said:


> A wide zoom that compares in sharpness to the 24-70 and 70-200 version II lenses.



http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_16_35mm_f_4l_is_usm


----------



## Gino (Jun 22, 2014)

My wish list:

* 100-400L Mk II lens

* 24-200L lens weighing under 800g for travel

* 5d MkIV - 26-30MP with improved DR sensor, 1 stop RAW image quality improvement in all ISO ranges, enhanced metering and autofocus system from 1DX, dual pixel autofocus from 70d, improved buffer (40 photos in full RAW), dual compact flash memory card slots, backlit buttons for low light shooting, 3.5" vari-angle OLED touch screen, GPS & WiFi, improved low light autofocus points in viewfinder for low light shooting in Ai servo autofocus mode


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 23, 2014)

A 128MP sensor, as long as it shoots over 1fps. Anything over 2fps is icing on the cake.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 23, 2014)

Canon EF XXXmm F/X.XL IS USM

If you already know what numbers to put in the XXX's, you've read too many of my posts.


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 23, 2014)

First of all, I'm very happy about the specs, price and early performance reports on the new 16-35/4L IS. I just sold my 17-40 over the weekend, in anticipation of this new lens. I'm just waiting for more in-depth reviews, before pulling the trigger.

2. I really, really hope that Canon will announce _and ship_ a 100-400 II this year.

3. I would like to see a 50mm /1.x IS.

4. 24-70/2.8L IS

5. 5D mark IV, just so the price of the 5D mark III will drop; I'd like to pick up a 2nd new 5D3 for $2K or less.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 23, 2014)

Gino said:


> * 5d MkIV - 26-30MP with improved DR sensor, 1 stop RAW image quality improvement in all ISO ranges, enhanced metering and autofocus system from 1DX, dual pixel autofocus from 70d, improved buffer (40 photos in full RAW), dual compact flash memory card slots, backlit buttons for low light shooting, 3.5" vari-angle OLED touch screen, GPS & WiFi, improved low light autofocus points in viewfinder for low light shooting in Ai servo autofocus mode



I'd buy that.


----------



## RGF (Jun 23, 2014)

First, high MP 5D body. I would love it if they came out with 1D-series body that was under $5k but that is not reasonable.

Second is a zero extender that is sharp. Either 1 - 1.7 or perhaps a flip lens into position extender (similar to the built -in 1.4 on the 200-400). Ideally would be 1.0 (no extender), 1.4, 1.7, and 2.0

Third would be a 1D series with 24 MP, dual pixel to increase the DR and ISO by 4-6 stops.


----------



## Cory (Jun 23, 2014)

a 22 or 24mm pancake lens

:-*


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 23, 2014)

EF-S 12mm f/2.8 (with no IR hotspots).


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 23, 2014)

a wifi interface where the tablet IS the screen/buttons/dials of the camera body.


----------



## stolpe (Jun 23, 2014)

I hope for a mirrorless that competes with my Fuji X-T1, and also that the 7D2 are going to be a killer upgrade from the previous model both at DR and at high ISO.

/ Stolpe


----------



## Zv (Jun 23, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> a wifi interface where the tablet IS the screen/buttons/dials of the camera body.



+1


----------



## NunoMatos (Jun 23, 2014)

500 L 5.6IS


----------



## PhotographiesND (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a dream.

A FF camera as small as A7R but in Canon :
- a good high iso
- a good dynamic range
- 36 mpix
- no more than 3 fps
- external battery charger
- adjustable screen


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 23, 2014)

Ef 60mm f2.8l L macro with 67mm filter threads(just to keep consistency with 100mm L) and a 180mm or 200mm macro . also maybe 400mm f4 L and 500mm f5.6 L for birders on budget.


----------



## tayassu (Jun 23, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Canon EF XXXmm F/X.XL IS USM
> 
> If you already know what numbers to put in the XXX's, you've read too many of my posts.



Judging from what I read from you, it will be the 135/1.8


----------



## Zv (Jun 24, 2014)

tayassu said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Canon EF XXXmm F/X.XL IS USM
> ...



Lol this guys been a member for a week and even he knows!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 24, 2014)

Zv said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...


Let's hope canon is as aware.


----------



## tayassu (Jun 24, 2014)

Zv said:


> tayassu said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



I've been following for 2 years, it became pretty evident


----------



## traingineer (Jun 24, 2014)

Well a 1200mm F6 L IS USTM EF-sz II would be nice.


----------



## tron (Jun 24, 2014)

EF 16-35 f/2.8L IS or if they ... can't include IS then EF16-35 f/2.8L III.

Sharp fully open up to the corners, low CA, low distortion, low coma (very low coma), low vignetting and ... low price (OK just kidding for the price)


----------



## AprilForever (Jun 25, 2014)

7D Mk II.


----------



## NancyP (Jun 27, 2014)

7D2.
Second place: a really good 14-24 or 12-24mm FF lens, equal to or better than the Nikon FF offering.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 27, 2014)

What I want most is to take better pictures....but canon can't deliver that for me. Or could they......

I guess I'm in the minority here. I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## captainkanji (Jun 27, 2014)

Canon can't offer me what Sigma and Tamron can. Exceptional f/2.8 zoom lenses at a price that doesn't require selling organs.


----------



## zlatko (Jun 27, 2014)

Etienne said:


> What product do you hope-for the most from Canon this year?



What I'd like to see are some new lenses:

For full frame:
updated high quality 50/1.4 
50/1.8 or 5/2.0 with IS
85/1.8 with IS
100/2.0 with IS

For EF-S:
12/2.8 or 14/2.8 
18/1.8
22/2 with IS, or 22/1.4

All of the above with excellent autofocus and very good to excellent performance wide open.

ALSO, a new 430EX-RT flash with radio control to work like the 600EX-RT and with same degree range of motion as the 600EX-RT so that it can be bounced backward when shooting in the vertical position (rather than just 90 degrees upward).


----------



## RobertG. (Jun 28, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> Gino said:
> 
> 
> > * 5d MkIV - 26-30MP with improved DR sensor, 1 stop RAW image quality improvement in all ISO ranges, enhanced metering and autofocus system from 1DX, dual pixel autofocus from 70d, improved buffer (40 photos in full RAW), dual compact flash memory card slots, backlit buttons for low light shooting, 3.5" vari-angle OLED touch screen, GPS & WiFi, improved low light autofocus points in viewfinder for low light shooting in Ai servo autofocus mode
> ...



Me too. But the next 5D should come with a range of interchangeable focus screens like the 5D II or 6D.


----------



## AprilForever (Jun 28, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> What I want most is to take better pictures....but canon can't deliver that for me. Or could they......
> 
> I guess I'm in the minority here. I'm happy with what I have.



A. This is a gear site., hence, it discusses gear.

B. Birdsasart-blog.com or bythom.com sign up for a instructional tour. They will make you better.


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 28, 2014)

1. A (relatively) low-weight, small, full-frame, DO replacement for the 28–300 (ideally starting at 24).
2. A full-frame camera with comparable pixel density to crop bodies (ideally with EF-S compatibility).


----------



## Cheryll (Jun 29, 2014)

Etienne said:


> What product do you hope-for the most from Canon this year?



I think it will be difficult to make a sensor with high MP and super lowlight features

I hope for camera's for different photographers
A camera with high MP and good lowlight for photographers who need this (better than 1 DX)
A camera built for best in lowlight (like the a7s but better ;D) for photographers who need this

Both cameras has good Dynamic Range (more than 5DMark3 and 1DX) and innovations in new functions
And i mean very important both cameras has a flexible display

*Edit *

I forgotten, Both cameras comes with the video features alike the sony a7s (S-Log2, Slow Motion Video)


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 1, 2014)

AprilForever said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > What I want most is to take better pictures....but canon can't deliver that for me. Or could they......
> ...



Please learn to spot a joke.


----------



## docsmith (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, I've already spent my 2014 budget and I now want the EF 16-35 f/4 (in addition to the 85 f/1.2, and 135 f/2)....so I almost hope that they don't announce anything I want...

Almost.....

Let's get real, if I don't find the money this year there is always 2015's budget. What I want most is a sub $3k ~400 mm lens with 4 stop IS that can take a 1.4xTC and give high IQ 560 mm shots. This could either be a new 100-400L or 400 f/5.6 L IS. I may actually prefer the once rumored 300-600 f/5.6 for ~$3-4k.

From Sigma I want the 24 f/1.4 Art that has optics like the 50A.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 1, 2014)

An answer to the GH4 and A7s. Canon is losing its video shooters by the droves, me included. We're all keeping our Canon glass, but won't forever.


----------



## PhotoCat (Jul 1, 2014)

No question a EF 85 1.4 IS 

but I will settle for a EF 85 2.0 IS...


----------



## RGF (Jul 1, 2014)

High resolution body - on par with the D810 in a 5D body so the price is below $4000

License Nikon's 14-24 lens - it is great, why create it. They can not do better.

mini 1Dx. 1Dx w/ APS-C or APS-H sensor. identical except for lower high ISO


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 1, 2014)

RGF said:


> License Nikon's 14-24 lens - it is great, why create it. They can not do better.



In a magical universe of where cars run on unicorn farts, they'd do that and in exchange license the radio protocols for the RT flashes so that accessories would get interesting in a hurry...  In the meantime I look forward to at least trying the 16-35 f/4.

Jim


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 2, 2014)

Etienne said:


> What product do you hope-for the most from Canon this year?


a 90% price drop? ;D


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 4, 2014)

RGF said:


> License Nikon's 14-24 lens - it is great, why create it. They can not do better.



Is that a challenge?

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=949&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=615&CameraComp=614&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=2&APIComp=2

At the same aperture and focal length the Canon has less distortion (barely) and less colour fringing. It is less sharp, but not by much, however take into consideration than with IS you use the sharper aperture setting in the same lighting, the new Canon 16-35 f4L IS will actually come out on top. The only exception being when you need to freeze motion. Then take into account that IS usually gives more than one stop worth of stabilization, and you've got superior light gathering.
Bottom line you have to say whether the shorter shutter speed (and the obvious extra 2mm wide focal length) is more important than light gathering, but at nearly half the price, one third less weight, and with the ability to use normal filters, I suspect the 16-35 f4L IS is a far more practical lens.

Yes, Nikon makes a stabilized 16-35 f4 as well, it's just got horrible IQ in the corners below 20mm.


----------



## IsaacImage (Jul 13, 2014)

Please 14-24 F2.8 !


----------

